# A Comparison of four Southern California Timeshares



## Clifbell (Nov 21, 2020)

Over a four week period, I stayed in four different timeshares from north of San Diego to south of Los Angeles.  I feel really fortunate to have been able to stay at these four wonderful timeshare properties.   I would go back to any one of them again, but I am curious which of the four you might choose.  So I have created a poll that you can vote on.   I've included a comparison video and the videos for the four locations.  The four timeshares were;

1) Hilton Grand Vacations at MarBrisa --- Amazing pools (Hilton Grand Vacations at Marbrisa Review)
2) Wyndham Oceanside Pier - Ocean sunsets and walks on the beach (Wyndham Oceanside Pier Review)
3) Worldmark Oceanside - A short walk to the beach (Worldmark Oceanside Review)
4) Marriott Newport Ocean Villas - Elegance and Family fun (Marriott Newport Ocean Villas Review)

All of these timeshares were within a walk of the ocean (MarBrisa was a longish walk).  Each had different room layouts, swimming pools, barbecues, and fitness centers.  I enjoyed each of the timeshares and tried to identify the best parts of each of the timeshares. Below is the link to the video of comparison.

Comparison of Four Southern California Timeshares

I look forward to hearing from the wonderful members of TUG on which would be their first choice.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 21, 2020)

I look forward to watching your videos at a later time; thank you for preparing these! 

To simply respond quickly to the poll question, my answer would have to be WM Oceanside as I own WM and have stayed there many times!   
Last year I attended a meeting at Marbrisa and came away with a strong dislike for the property ... it simply hit me wrong.  I doubt I'd ever stay there because of the uncomfortable vibe I picked up.  The Marriott on your list has been on my "someday" list ... so ... maybe "someday" I'll get around it it.

(I offer the above simply because the strangest little things can set one either _for_ or _against_ a property so easily, so _personally_, .... right?)
Looking forward to watching your video reports!


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 21, 2020)

I have stayed several times at Marriott Newport and Wyndham Oceanside. Difficult to imagine choosing Oceanside unless I wanted to be closer to San Diego.


----------



## Clifbell (Nov 21, 2020)

rhonda said:


> I look forward to watching your videos at a later time; thank you for preparing these!
> 
> To simply respond quickly to the poll question, my answer would have to be WM Oceanside as I own WM and have stayed there many times!
> Last year I attended a meeting at Marbrisa and came away with a strong dislike for the property ... it simply hit me wrong.  I doubt I'd ever stay there because of the uncomfortable vibe I picked up.  The Marriott on your list has been on my "someday" list ... so ... maybe "someday" I'll get around it it.
> ...


I have had the same strange feelings at some resorts.  I like all of the resorts for different reasons.  Most of my negative issue come from a specific salesperson during a presentation.  But I have had funny good moments also.... I get free ice cream at MarBrisa because they had a special one time and now I ask for it all the time (and get it so far).  This makes me like the resort... Or cooking on the grill while the sun is setting at Worldmark Oceanside... I have happy moments from them all.  I feel so fortunate.  And thank you for your comments


----------



## Clifbell (Nov 21, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I have stayed several times at Marriott Newport and Wyndham Oceanside. Difficult to imagine choosing Oceanside unless I wanted to be closer to San Diego.


I can see your point because the Marriott is close to Trader Joes cool: ).  I love the sanctuary to walk in along the ocean.  And the resorts are both by the ocean.  I would say one advantage of worldmark oceanside is that if you are traveling along or with just one person, the costs are much lower.


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 21, 2020)

I am an MVC DP owner and have stayed at Marriott Newport Coast. It is one of my favorites timeshares and I would easily stay there again. We also own at Four Seasons Aviara, although I have not been there yet. Last year, we won the lottery and ended up at Four Season Costa Rica, which is my all time favorite timeshare.


----------



## onelaw (Nov 24, 2020)

I would choose Wyndham Oceanside Pier because of its location at the pier, walking distance to ocean plus downtown Oceanside. That area has been renovated by the complex and other structures renovating and revitalizing the downtown. Love their Thursday nite street Market and proximity to this Location. Wyndham Oceanside is behind a bridge walkway to the Harbor and to far to venture to the ocean in Oceanside plus no view available. Marriott Newport Villas are nice units but you have to get in the car to drive to go anywhere in that area. And Hilton Marbrisa is the same story. I actually have stayed in Oceanside at other locations in that town AquaMarine Villas and the Blue Whale not fancy facilities like the Chain Timeshare in this survey but are nice smaller properties providing access to Oceanside area. I personally like The Blue Whale , a small timeshare nothing fancy right on the Strand just north of the Pier and a cozy little property.


----------



## Clifbell (Nov 24, 2020)

onelaw said:


> I would choose Wyndham Oceanside Pier because of its location at the pier, walking distance to ocean plus downtown Oceanside. That area has been renovated by the complex and other structures renovating and revitalizing the downtown. Love their Thursday nite street Market and proximity to this Location. Wyndham Oceanside is behind a bridge walkway to the Harbor and to far to venture to the ocean in Oceanside plus no view available. Marriott Newport Villas are nice units but you have to get in the car to drive to go anywhere in that area. And Hilton Marbrisa is the same story. I actually have stayed in Oceanside at other locations in that town AquaMarine Villas and the Blue Whale not fancy facilities like the Chain Timeshare in this survey but are nice smaller properties providing access to Oceanside area. I personally like The Blue Whale , a small timeshare nothing fancy right on the Strand just north of the Pier and a cozy little property.



I'll have to look into the Blue Whale.  I do miss the Thursday markets with the current Covid environment.  I really enjoyed the music and outdoor selection of food.  I agree about Marbrisa being a long walk, but I enjoy the walks.  I did have a minor view of the ocean at Worldmark Oceanside, but it wasn't close enough to the ocean to hear the ocean.  But I am often drawn to the seals in the harbor when staying at Worldmark Oceanside.  I enjoy sitting on the benches and watching the seals come and go (when they are not all asleep).


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 24, 2020)

You aren’t kidding about the redevelopment by the Oceanside Pier. I was there last month and did not recognize it at all! There is a huge apartment? complex that went up there and several of the streets switched to one way, I ended up going around in a circle trying to find my way out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SteelerGal (Nov 25, 2020)

The only one we haven’t visited was WM.  MarBrisa is our home away from home.  Proximity to LEGOland also is a plus.  

Newport reminds of apartment living.  Love the area but after living in Irvine, it’s always a reminder.

Wyndham rooms were too small for our family.  Also there area reminded us of Long Beach.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Nov 25, 2020)

The construction in Oceanside is 2 hotels which really blocked the view of a lot of apartments and condos nearby. There was a nice restaurant with a rooftop patio that has no view now.  They also moved the Top Gun house back to the property and from what I have read it will be an ice cream store.


----------

